# Marriott Royal Palms shuttle



## encore (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if Royal Palms has a shuttle to Disney? I would also appreciate hearing about anyone's  experience with this resort. Thanks.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI (Jul 11, 2011)

*Shuttle to Disney*

None of the "Palms" on the property (Royal, Sabal, or Imperial) have a shuttle to Disney.  At one time I believe there was a shuttle from the Marriott World Center (on the same property) to Disney, but I don't know if there still is or not.  Best bet would be the call the Marriott WC and ask them to find out for sure.


----------



## javabean (Jul 12, 2011)

We were at Royal Palms Easter 2009 having used our lock-off at Grande Vista for the 2b2b at Royal Palms. Yes, it is older and smaller than many but we really enjoyed ourselves in the villa and at the pools and fitness area at the World Center. The villa was not at all shabby, it just wasn't flashy. The guest bathroom could have been at anyone's house. Getting to Disney was an easy drive. The shuttle took us from Royal Palms to the World Center, but we often walked. There was not a shuttle to Disney from either location. Grills were clean and nice, Marketplace was very small, reception building was homey feeling. Enjoy.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there transportation to Disney from any of the Marriott Timeshares in Orlando?  I'm purchasing a Getaway for my son and daughter-in-law (was going to use an AC, but one never appeared).  They don't want to rent a car.  How about transportation to Universal?

Thanks.


----------

